# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Lufta ne Irak dhe psikologjia e njerezve

## Lule Portokalli

Po e hap kete teme ketu, tek kjo pjese e forumit, sepse dua ta shikoj luften dhe lidhjen e saj me njerezit nga pikepamja e psikologjise.

Pyetja qe une shtroj per diskutim eshte kjo:

Dihen qellimet e verteta te luftes qe po behet tani dhe dobite qe ajo do i sjelli popullit amerikan. 
- Perse nje % e popullit amerikan, (edhe shqiptare qe banojne ne Amerike gjithashtu) jane kunder kesaj lufte?

Pra njeriu qe ne thelb te tij,(ne pergjithesi) eshte egoist dhe deshiron qe ATIJ cdo gje ti shkoje mire, si ndodh ne kete rast qe "mendon" dhe "kujdeset" per  vetevendosjen dhe "te drejtat" e "lirite" e nje populli tjeter qe eshte larg tij, para se te kujdeset per te tijat?

Po e shtjelloj pak me gjere:

Lufta ne thelb, (sido qe shpallet dhe thuhet) ka pothuajse gjithmone ne baze te saj aresyet ekonomike. Keshtu edhe kjo qe po behet tani. Pra mbarimi me sukses i saj te pakten te pakten, (po e shikoj trashe problemin) do sjelli uljen e cmimit te karburantit ne Amerike. Pra ekonomikisht do jete pozitive per popullin Amerikan.

Pra si vjen, qe nje pjese e popullit Amerikan, nuk e do ate??? Dihet qe populli amerikan eshte teper egoist dhe kjo eshte pikerisht ajo qe e ka cuar perpara Ameriken. Egoizmi dhe disiplina.

Nese eshte fjala per "bijte e amerikes" qe mund te vriten ne lufte, dihet qe ato shkojne ne lufte vetem me deshiren e tyre dhe jane shume mire te paguar.

Pra cfare i shtyn, ta kundershtojne luften?

Ne fund, po sqaroj (sepse nuk dua te keqkuptohem) qe une jam KUNDER LUFTRAVE ne pergjithesi. 

Jam pothuajse e sigurt, qe edhe ketu ne forum, ka shqiptare qe banojne ne Amerike dhe qe jane kunder luftes. Do isha shume e interesuar per opinionin e tyre.

Pra le ta diskutojme.......

----------


## armandovranari

Eshte intersante kjo pikepamje psikologjike e luftes ne Irak. Per t'iu permbajtur karakterit psikologjik te trajtimit te ketij problemi duhet goxha pune dhe kujdes se mos dalim nga tema, mendoj se nuk mund ti shmangemi trajtimit politik, megjithate uroj qe te arrihet kjo ketu. 
Une do jepja nja dy arsye pse nuk e mbeshtetin Luften nje pjese e amerikaneve:
Sepse nuk mbeshtetin ne pergjithesi presidentin Bush, nuk ka popullaritet, eshte nje lider qe i mungon karizma. 

Dhe nje arsye tjeter mund te ishte ngaqe eshte lufte e perseritur dhe njerezit jane te lodhur me luftrat.

----------


## Lule Portokalli

Faleminderit armando,

Aresyeja e dyte qe ke dhene, per mua qendron. Pra vertet luftrat te lodhin, dhe sido qe te jene jane burim stresi dhe frike. Por valle kete aresye nxjerrin ata qe mohojne luften?

Sa per te paren, une nuk jam dakord. Populli, sado medioker te jete e di mire qe lufta nuk iniciohet dhe nuk behet nga Presidenti. Ai eshte marioneta qe levizet nga duart e kapitalit te madh amerikan. Lufta nuk behet sepse Bushi do (sigurisht edhe ai do), por sepse ashtu i intereson kapitalit.

Une perseri do doja te degjoja aresye kunder luftes, pra si e justifikojne amerikanet (dhe shqiptaret me banim ne amerike)kundershtimin e luftes brenda vetes se tyre.......

----------


## huggos

Ashtu sikurse u permend me pare cdo lufte ka nje qellim ekonomik ne thelb. E megjithate qellon qe shume njerez te bien dakort me kete lloj zgjidhjeje, sepse ka nje shkak. Psh. lufta ne Afganistan vetem disa muaj me pare jo vetem qe u miratua, por edhe u perkrah nga e gjithe bota, sepse ajo kishte si shkak 11 Shtatorin. Kurse ne luften e sotme te Irakut, askush nuk u kujdes (ashtu sic dine te bejne mire amerikanet) per te gjetur nje shkak..

Per mua ne thelb qendron *ndergjegjia e semure* njerezore. Me shkakun e 11 Shtatorit, njerezimi e pati ndergjegjien e qete se po lufton kunder terrorrizmit... E megjithate pasoja nuk mund te justifikoje qellimin. Kurse sot (sidomos populli amerikan) nuk ka cfare pergjigjeje ti jape brezit te ardhshem. Kjo ndoshta e ben me shume te ndihet fajtor e te reagoje ne kete menyre....

Gjithsesi cdo lufte e bere eshte nje varr i ri e i madh per njerezit e pafajshem... sado i realizuar te jete shkaku...


miqesisht,
*huggos*

----------


## macia_blu

kjo lufte perkthehet per mendimin tim...
Nje diktator i madh , kundra nje diktatori te vogel.
Nese ndryshojne   bushi me  sadamin, ndryshojne   vetem ne ate  qe  sadami eshte diktator i vetem popullit te vet, ndersa bushi  synon te diktoje gjithe boten....e dicka me keq se ta diktoje.
....

----------


## "Ambrida"

Shoqeria Amerikane eshte nje shoqeri e civilizuar dhe si e tille ajo nuk deshiron qe te marre pergjegjesite per viktimat civile qe do te kete kjo lufte gje e cila eshte e pashmangshme.
Nje arsye tjeter ndoshta eshterritja e ndjenjave antiamerikane do te jete edhe me e madhe tani dhe kjo ja u ben jeten me te pasigurte.

----------


## DonAlda

Kjo eshte hera e pare per mua qe te jam mendimin tim ne kete forum. 
E urrej luften! 
Dua paqen. 
Por ndonjehere paqa ka cmimin e saj. Ndonjehere paqa mund te arihet vetem me lufte. 
Eshte e vertete qe luftat ne pergjitesi e kane ndihmuar shume ekonomine Amerikane, por nuk mendoj qe kjo lufte eshte rreth ekonomise. Amerika po shpenzon rreth 80 bilione dollare amerikan ne kete lufte. Nqs donin qe te ndihmonin ekonomine, atehere te mos harxhinin parate ne lufte do te ndihmonte me shume, apo jo????!
 Amerika gjithmone ka ndihmuar njerezit e vendet qe kane nevoje per ndihme. Ata ndihmuan luften e Kosovareve kunder Serbit, apo jo? Po sikur Amerikanet kurre te mos na kishin ndihmuar? Po sikur njerezit rreth botes te thonin qe duam paqe, keshtu Amerike mos shko te bombardoshe Serbine? 
Po ne Bosnje? Amerikanet perseri i ndihmuan njerezit ne Bosjne. 
Amerika gjithmone ka ndihmuar njerezit dhe shtetet qe kane patur nevoje per ndihme.
KJO LUFTE NE IRAK, ESHTE E DREJTE. ESHTE E VETMJA MENYRE QE NJREZIT NE IRAQ TE ARRIJNE PAQE. Amerikanet nuk po e nisin kete lufte tani. Kjo lufte u nis 12 vite me pare kur George Bush senior ishte president. Sadam eshte nje diktator shume i keq. Ai vret e masakron shume jete ne Iraq. Eshte koha qe njerezit ne Irak te jetojne, e te shijojne demokracine e paqen. 
Shpresoj qe kjo lufte te mbaroj e tja arrij synimit sa me shpejte.
Shqipetaret jetuan ne Komunizem, apo jo? A nuk na la Enver Hoxha mbrapa. Shqiperia eshte konsideruar te jete nje III World Country. A nuk eshte turp per shqiptaret te konsiterhen mbrapa, kur shtetet ne kufi me ne, (Greqia, Italia) jane me te zhvilluara. Ke duhet te "falenderojme" per kete? ~Enverin. 
Po sikur nje shtet i fuqishem si Amerika, te na vinte per ndihme, per te arritur DEMOKRACINE E VERTETE kur ishim ne Komunizem? Do te na kishte ndihmuar shume apo jo?
FALENDEROJ AMERIKEN qe do qe te rrezoj qeverira qe nuk i perkasin koheve moderne, si ajo e Sadamit dhe e Millosevicit. Amerika do ti ndihmoje shume njerezit ne Irak me ndihme humanitare, me $$$$, dhe me nje qeveri te re demokratike e te perparuar qe ka per synim te drejtat njrezore e paqen. 
Kaq per tani!!!

----------


## "Ambrida"

megjithatne keto protesta anti-lufte qe po behen,pjesmarresit me te medhenj une shoh moshat e reja dhe kryesisht emigrantet me origjine arabe qe jetojne ne ato vende.Psh televizioni i Belgjikes transmetonte protestat ne Bruksel,me c me zuri syri pjesa deerrmuese ishin Marokene.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Me tere mend mendoni se lufta behet vetem per te rrezuar Sadamin eh? Come on guys...let's get serious here!

Bushi, po te donte, e kish rrezuar Sadamin me kohe, dhe pa shamate fare.  A thua inteligjenca amerikane nuk eshte aq ne gjendje? Hmmm.....

A e di c'fare?  Politika eshte nje loje e qelbur.  Madje nuk ndryshon fare nga ajo qe bejne gangesteret neper rrugicat e erreta.  Vetem se, eshte me e sofistikuar, me e 'civilizuar' si i thone.  I mjeri popull qe eshte injorant per sa i perket menyres se si udhehiqet!

Megjithese personalisht e quaj te pajustifikueshme ate qe po ndodh, madje e kam me te lehte te besoj se ato qe po shof ne TV jane 'hollywood pictures' dhe jo historia, ka shume arsye qe Amerika sot eshte ne lufte:

_Ekonomia amerikane ka vite qe eshte ne recession.
_Lindja e mesme eshte kryesisht territor islamik.
_Imazhi se c'fare do te thote te jesh superfuqi ne shek XXI.

Me sa po shof, populli e ka kuptuar (ndonese pa dobi) arsyen qesharake se lufta behet per te 'cliruar popullin irakian nga diktatura'.  Megjithese shume njerez ende nuk jane ne dijeni per sa i perket 'aftermath-it' te luftes ne 91-shin, e shofin kete lufte si demonstrimi  me brutal i forces per arsye ekonomike.  Per me teper, ata e shofin se kjo qe po ndodh eshte shume e ngjashme me Holokaustin gjate luftes se dyte boterore.  Vetem se, sot nuk eshte Hitleri kunder cifuteve, por Bushi kunder islamizmit.

Nuk me duket fare cudi qe imazhi qe Bush la ne bote, qe me te drejte e kane cilesuar si 'cowboy image' do ta beje ShBA target te nje vale te re terrorizmi.  Kane te drejte njerzit qe jane te friksuar.

"God bless the righteous!"

----------


## Lule Portokalli

Ju pershendes dhe falenderoj te gjitheve.

Kendveshtrimi nga i cili doja une qe te diskutonim per luften, ishte ai i psikologjise se amerikaneve, pra cfare i shtyn ata qe ta kundershtojne ate.

Te gjithe kane dhene mendime me vlere.

Pra une nuk jam duke pyetur per gjykimin e popullit amerikan, por per gjykimin e amerikanit. Ndoshta dikush do thote, qe gjykimi i popullit perbehet nga gjykemet e individit. 

Nuk do isha plotesisht dakord me kete. Kur gjykojme si individ, sejcili ne shtepine e vet, del me ne pah egoizmi njerezor, kur bashkohemi ne turme, turmen e terheq udheqeqesi, heroi dhe egoizmi sikur zbehet pak.

Edhe njehere dua te theksoj qe lufta nuk behet nga BUSHI, sepse ai ne thelb, mbron dhe perfaqeson interesat e kapitalit amerikan. 

Dhe thelbi i luftes, ashtu si gjithmone eshte ekonomik. Le te harxhoje sa te doje Amerika ne kete lufte, llogarite jane bere me laps me maje te holle qe ato qe do dalin nga nje xhep do futen patjeter te shumefishuara ne xhepin tjeter.

Per mua eshte iluzion te mendosh qe Amerika futet ne lufte per te ndihmuar popujt e tjere. Kjo eshte demagogji. Amerika dhe amerikani sheh ne fillim vetem interesat e tij. Nese keto interesa perputhen ne nje moment te caktuar me ato te ndonje populli tjeter, kjo eshte nje gje qe ata nuk e lene asnjehere pa shfrytezuar.

Sa vjet kishte Kosova qe vuante nen tiranine Serbe? Valle nuk e dinte Amerika kete? Por nderhyri pikerisht atehere, kur kjo i duhej interesave te saj dhe THX GOD, interesat e saj u perputhen ne ate moment me ato te popullit Kosovar.

Por une nuk dua te gjykoj luften, e cila sido qe te jete, eshte lufte dhe eshte nje tmerr per njerezimin. Por luftra do kete gjithmone.Une po e quaj ate, thjesht te pashmangeshme dhe uroj me gjithe shpirt qe ti vleje sadopak popullit irakian.

Une thjesh doja te dija dhe te diskutoja, se si amerikani i thjeshte, arsyeton kunder luftes, kur (sic e kam theksuar me siper) te pakten, te pakten cmimi i karburantit do jete me i ulet pas luftes!

Shume nga ju me siper kane dhene idera dhe argumeta bindese dhe teper interesante.

Perseri, ju falenderoj dhe le te vazhdojme............

----------


## Nickmaster

Gjeja e pare qe SHBA kerkon nga Iraku eshte VAJI qe ka ne tokat e saj plus minerale te pakta qe sado i sherbejne SHBA-se!!!
Pse kujtoni ju se SHBA-ja nderhyri komplet kunder Serbise per te mbrojtur Kosoven??? Sepse ajo me vone do te kerkoje Minieren e Trepces qe ka minerale qe si kane dy shtete te pasura bashke, Anglia e SHBA-ja!!!!!
Edhe ne Irak, Amerika patjeter do e kap Saddamin e ai ka per te kaluar dhe ne karrige elektrike e tere torturat e SHBA-se, po ajo i do me shume VAJIN qe ka toka brenda!!! Amerika ia shiti vete armet bilogjike e kimike etj. kohe me pare dhe tani Amerika ben sikur s'di se sa arme ka Iraku e thote se e ka kaluar normalen!!!
Dhe nje gje e dini se Iraku e pagon popullsine e tij me rrogen me te madhe ne bote, saqe dhe vete Amerikane kane vajtur te punojne atje!!!!! Prandaj dhe ai ka "Republican Guards" te tere VULLNETARE, kurse Amerika s'ka nje ushtar te luftoje pa para po i paguan te tere!!! Saddami eshte i kapur, ajo dihet se s'ka c'te beje sado trupa angleze e amerikane te vriten!!!
Per protestat: ketej nga San Francisco 75% e protestuesve ishin KINEZEEE, sepse NUK e duan Ameriken, dhe shume pak njerez te zinj dhe pjesa tjeter te bardhe qe ishin KUNDRA BUSHIT!!!

----------


## Dreri

Kur rrihen dy kalamaj bashkemoshatare...njeri gjithmone  ankohet...."ai me ra i pari cfaj pata une"  Populli amerikan jeton nen friken e akteve terroriste..Pse?
Kush i ra i pari ne qafe tjetrit...Terrori islamik shtetit amerikan..apo shteti  ilamizmit terrorist"
Politika eshte kurve*  Sadami i Bini i Ladenit jane ndihmuar nga Amerika..pse..nga shpirti human i amerikaneve..nuk besoj qe ka nje shpirt te tille..dhe askush nuk e beson qe edhe nese jane humane  do e benin per ta.. Pra ndihmuar per interesin e vet...Ekonomia futet shpesh here ne logjiken apo justifikimin...e ketyre politikave te qelbura. Une dyshoj se nuk eshte ekonomia ajo primarja.biles as secondare jo.  Bushi i vogel..(eshte i vogel vertet me se kuptoj une). Po e con ne katastrofe ekonomine amerikane...mos valle e ka kaq me deshire rritjen e ekonomise  sa te beje lufte  per te...kur  politika e tij  nuk korrepondon me ngritjen e ekonomise..
A ka mundesi te jete  "hakmarrje kalamajsh"  Mos valle eshte spektakel...apo cmendje..
Une jam kunder terrorizmit islamik..qe ne kufinjte cnjerzore shuajne etjen per gjak. 
Luften se dua...as une...ashtu si shume te tjere  shqiptar e amerikane..apo cdo popull ne pergjithsi..Nje gje eshte e sigurte..qe humja bie ne kurriz te pupulit ndersa "fitorja"  nuk  i sjell atij  asgje...Nuk  mendoj qe lufta behet per "vajin"  pasi po u rrezua Sadami nuk do te thote qe amerika do marri Irakun per vete..ta kolonizoje... As kurrsesi lufta ne Kosove  qe nuk mund te krahasonhen si te njeta nuk kishte asnje qellim ekonomik...sic tha njeri em lart...miniera ..apo..
Instikti im...me dergon ne logjiken   se: Amerika do te beje "policin" e botes. Dhe e ka bere dhe e ben kete..Ky shtet ndihmon gjithe boten..Jo nga deshira per ti ndihmuar. Shume vend e te botes jetojne ne saje te ndihmave amerikane..Amerikes i intereson  sa me shume mos'zhvillimi i ketyre vendeve se sa progresi i tyre..Kjo politike moderne" ka lindur njeheresh  me politiken  kur lindi politika  ne zhvilimin  e itelegjeces se mbrapshte.
       sorry per zgjatejn..
  cdo te mire

----------


## Ihti

Cupke, te pershendes. Si gjithmone, gjykimi yt eshte shume i qarte dhe i paqortueshem. 

Te them qe jam kunder cdo lufte, nuk ka absolutisht asnje lloj efekti... pasi nuk jam as une as ju qe i nisin e i bitisin keto punera. 

Amerika eshte nje shtet qe u lind e u rrit nga lufterat. Lereni Irakun, Kosoven, e gjithe te tjerat...

Sic ishte ne kohen e barbareve ne Europe,   qe luftonin per dominim territori, e njejta gje ndodh dhe tani...por emrat qe i vihen lufterave (fale zhvillimit te species sone) jane njecike me te ndryshem.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Ihti...thanks!

Shume me vend verejtja!
Per koherat ne te cilat behet fjale, barbaret mund te pushtonin nje territor, por kursesi qyteterimin, pasi ai u perkiste te civilizuareve.

Per shekullin ne te cilin jetojme, duhet te kete menyra te tjera per ti zgjidhur problemet.  Por me sa shof, barbaret nuk paskan asnje ndryshim nga te civilizuarit ne kohen e sotme.  

It's so pathetic!

----------


## DonAlda

Persa i perket vajit qe Amerika do nga Iraku, 

Vetem 20% i vajit ka ardhur nga Iraku. 
Amerika ka depozita vaji te paprekura qe nqs nuk merr vaj nga asnje shtet, mund te jetoje e perdori ato depozita. Dhe ne keto kohe  moderne qe po jetojme, teknologjia po avancon pa mase. 
Tani eshte e mundur qe njerezit te ngasin makina elektrike (HYBRID CARS) qe as nuk kane nevoje fare per oil. 

Per ceshtjen pse nuk ndehyri Amerika me perpara ne luften ne Kosve.....nuk e di, une do te deshiroja qe te nderhynte me perpara gjithashtu, por cdo veprim ka arsyjet e tij. 
Pse nuk shkoi Amerika ne lufte me Irakun veren qe shkoi. Trupat e te gjitha ishin afer irakut???? Sepse donte aprovimin e UK, dhe sepse the US constitution nuk e le qeverine qe te shkojne ne lufte. 
Pse nuk nderhyri Amerika qe te bombardonte Serbine??? Sepse duhet qe te ishte aprovuar nga bota dhe the US constitution. A e aprovuan luften bota dhe ligji Amerikan?? JO, por ne fund te fundit Amerika e ndihmoi Kosoven, 
E NE DUHET TA FALENDEROJME PER NDIHMEN QE DHANE. A e di ti qe lufta ne Iraq kushton $ 35,000 per minute???? Me kete dua qe te ve ne djeni qe bombardimi i serbit kushtoi shume gjithashtu, nga xhepat e amerikaneve (taxes). Keshtu qe cdo veprim qe Amerika merr, duhet qe te kaloj shume ligje, te cilat marrin ca kohe. 

Amerika eshte nje superfuqi. KJO ESHTE JETA, KJO ESHTE HISTORIA TANI PER TANI, KETO JANE FAKTET. Ne nuk mund ta ndryshojme kete jete, keto fakte. Une nuk e shoh superfuqine e Amerikes si nje gje te keqe. Nqs Amerika nuk do te ishte nje superfuqi Russia, apo Kina, apo Franca, apo ndonje shtet tjeter do te ishte. Te pakten Amerika nuk i shfaq  ndonje rrezik kesaj bote. Vetem terorizmi eshte rezik. 

Lufta ne Iraq, nuk eshte kunder Islamit, por kunder terorizmit. Islami nuk eshte terorizem. Shume njerez qe jane Islam jane kunder terorizmit gjithashtu.

Per ata qe po shkruajne qe Amerika ka ndihmuar Sadamin e Bin Laden, dua te dij faktet. 

Amerika gjithmone ka ndihmuar njerezit kudo ne bote. 
Shume shtete, sidomos shtete ne Europe e Azi, e kane inat Ameriken sepse eshte e fuqishme, prandaj njerezit qe e kane inat kete superfuqi shkruajne  mendimet e tyre pa u bazuar fare ne fakte. 

Une jetoj ne Amerike, por nuk jam Amerikane. Jam krenare te them se jam Shqiptare. I bazoj mendimet e llogjiken time ne fakte historike.

----------


## pelin

Me respekt per mendimet e mesiperme ,kam te shtoj dicka.

  _ Lufta e pare e Gjirit(1991) u perkrah nga rreth 80% e amerikaneve me dallime fare te vogla midis republikaneve dhe demokrateve.Ne kete lufte, perkrahja republikane ka mbetur po ajo afersisht kurse perkrahja demokrate ka rene ne 40%.Pra perkatesia politike ka influence te dukshme ne qendrimin  ndaj luftes.Psikologjikisht shume njerez ndjehen mire ne mes te turmes,ndjehen te mbrojtur kur ndajne te njejtin mendim e qendrim me shume te tjere ose kur ndjekin nje lider qe mendon per ta.

_demostratat kunder luftes u zhvilluan ne qytete si NY, Cikago, S.Francisko ,Washington, L.A.etj  .Pra eshte roli i zhvillimit, i qyteterimit, psikologjikisht aftesia per mendim te pavarur.

_nje kategori mendon ne menyre pragmatiste : perse t'i harxhojme paret tona per lufte ,per "ata atje tej"  dhe jo per veten tone,ketu.( nje nga parrullat e demonstratave:_money for jobs,not for war).

_ me duket se pjesa me e madhe jane kunder luftes sepse arsyet e dhena per kete lufte nuk i bindin sidomos paraqitja e Sadamit si nje rrezik imediat dhe nxitimi i rrembyer per te cvendosur trupat ne Gji kur nderkohe inspektoret dhe Keshilli Sigurimit ishin ne angazhim te plote.Psikologjikisht kjo kategori reagon : nuk me bind,nuk te perkrah.

 _ sigurisht ka dhe pacifiste te perhershem qe jane kunder luftes ne cdo rast,

_ ashtu sic ka dhe nje kaste te vecante njerezore qe vepron vetem mbi principe, qe ka nje vision per te ardhmen dhe boten dhe qe problemet kerkon t'i zgjidhe jo me primitivizmin e shekullit te shkuar.Si psh perfytyrimi i P.Coehlo ne temen e Dikeas.

----------


## goni1984

Pershendetje!

per mendimin tim kjo lufte eshte per vaj eshte nje turp i madh per ata qe thone se kjo eshte nje lufte e drejt! Njeriu nuk don ndonje filozofi te madhe ta kuptoje per cfare behet kjo lufet dhe Presidentit Bush per mendimin tim eshte nje diktator me i madhi ne bote.

----------


## Nickmaster

Ah, goni
Pse ti kujton se eshte Amerika e BUSHI ai qe i vendos lufte Irakut--jo, eshte NENA MBRETERESHE E ANGLISEEEEE!!!! Ajo i thote Bushit te nis forca etj. etj.! Akoma nuk e dini se Anglia eshte mbi Ameriken (e ka te sajen ore!!!) Gjithe lufta behet per toke, pasurira etj. gjera qe s'dihen, sepse vete NENA nuk do te le shtet ne bote te dale mbi Ameriken dhe po e keni vene re trupat Britanike jane gjthmone te paret qe sulmojne-pse-se jane liderat qe udheheqin me pare! Ne kete rast Anglia e ka hequr vendin e saj nga shenjestrat e terrorristeve dhe ka vene Ameriken ne komande, pergjegjesi etj. Ju kujtoni se populli amerikan do paqe ne shtete he? Jo, amerikanet jane njerezit "me te frikesuar ne bote--nga terrorrizmi" se kane frike mos vdesin e dalin e bejne protesta--pastaj un juthashe qe ketaj nga California 80% e protestuesve ishin Kineze, Vietnameze, Koreane qe jane armiqte e pare te Anglise e SHBAse!!! E pastaj c'mos te humbi Anglia e Amerika kur mijra polica duhen te ruajne protestuesit gjithandej e ushtria nga ana tjeter do te fitoje! A e dini se ata ushtare jane ne nje presjon te madh e e himbasin mendjen shpejt sepse jane "lodhur"  nga gjithe anet!!! Saddamin e kapin kur te duan ata, nuk eshte pune e madhe, madje dhe femijet e tij (pak agjente ka amerika!)!!!

----------


## Lule Portokalli

Ju pershendes....

Une, sic e kam theksuar, doja ta shikoja luften ne nje plan tjeter. Pra jo te gjykonim mbi luften ne pergjithesi, nese eshte ajo e mire apo e keqe, e drejte apo e padrejte. Per mua lufta eshte e pashmangeshme dhe kaq.

Une doja ta diskutonim lidhur me interesat e ngushta vetiake te individit dhe si e perjeton sejcili (amerikan) kete.

Pra ne fund te fundit, kur heqim kostumin kepucet dhe shkojme per te fjetur, kur bashke me rrobat "varim" dhe llustren dhe slloganet, pra me ate qe mbetet, me egon e amerikanit. Apo disa nga ata flejne me gjithe kepuce ...   :buzeqeshje:  ?

Shume nga ju, e perseris qe kane dhene mendime teper teper interesante, por disa kane dale nga tema.

Nuk eshte se eshte ndonje "mekat" i madh, por ne mund te hapim tema sa te duam dhe te diskutojme. Kete te mire e ka forumi.

E ndihmuar dhe nga mendimet e parashkruesve, une avash avash po vi ne konkluzionin, qe ne psikologjine e amerikanit, (ne kete rast po flas) influencojne dy drejtime kryesore te kunderta: 1) frika nga lufta dhe terrorrizmi 2) perfitimet E SIGURTA ekonomike qe vijne pas luftes. 

Sjellja e tyre, eshte rezultante e shtyrjes dhe terheqjes se ketyre dy faktoreve.

Disa nga ju, gjate diskutimit, e mohojne perfitimin ekonomik qe do sjelle lufta. Disa permendin sa harxhon amerika tani per lufte. 
Nuk ka lufte ne bote qe nuk ka ne bazen e saj, elementin e perfitimit ekonomik. Ndoshta eshte i padukshem ne pamje te pare, por eshte aty, eshte gjithmone prezent dhe KRYESOR. 

Mos e merrni thjesht per faktin nese i intereson apo jo pikerisht karburanti i lindjes se mesme amerikes. Me fitimin e luftes, rritet prestigji i amerikes si superfuqi ne bote, dhe plot e plot aresye te tjera ( qe te mos dal jashte teme) te cilat do ndikojne direkt apo indirekt ne ngritej e ekonomise qe kohet e fundit ka qene ne renie.

Qe nje qeveri te beje nje lufte pa asnje perfitim, eshte njesoj si te beje harikiri. Si thoni ju? Eshte harikiri ne natyren e amerikaneve?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Albo

Pavaresisht se shume prej jush me lart mundoheni te shprehni perspektiven politike tuaj mbi situaten, ashtu si ju e kuptoni, ose ju pelqen te kuptoni, une po ju jap disa pika per te medituar:

- Amerikanet jane i vetmi popull ne bote qe ne 100 vjetet e fundit i kane luftuar dhe fituar te gjitha luftrat decizive te njerezimit, edhe pse asnjera prej tyre nuk eshte bere ne token e tyre. Cmimi i lirise qe iu dhuruar Gjermaneve, Italianeve, Japonezeve, Francezeve, Ruseve apo atyre miliona amerikaneve qe e marrin lirine si te falur, eshte paguar me gjakun e mijra djemve amerikane qe kane dhene jeten e tyre per lirine jo vetem te tyre, por te mbare njerezimit.

- Ne kete kontekst, kur vjen fjala tek Iraku, ndryshimi midis popullit amerikan dhe popujve te tjere ne mbare boten eshte se Amerikanet jane gati te sakrifikojne gjakun e tyre qe populli irakien te shijoje per here te pare ne historine e tyre ate liri qe jetojne edhe amerikanet, edhe francezet, edhe gjermanet, edhe japonezet prej me shume se 60 vjetesh.

Liria dhe progresi qe bota ka pare ne epoken moderne ka qene krejtesisht e lidhur me SAKRIFICEN solemne amerikane per mbrojtjen e SIGURISE dhe LIRISE ne bote. 

Populli amerikan eshte i vetmi popull ne bote qe nuk i shmanget pergjegjesive te tyre historike jo vetem karshi fatit te tokes amerikane por mbare njerezimit.

----------

